# Is there a zoo in the UK which houses the bufo blombergi



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Im wanting to see these species with my own eyes, people tell me all the time that they are the biggest toad species in the world but iv never seen one in front of me, wondering if any zoo has these on show.
Cheers


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

On ISIS website there is only one zoo which has one in Colombia


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

If there is, they aren't registered with ISIS.

According to that database, the only _Bufo blombergi_ in captivity is a single specimen of unknown sex in Fundacion Zoologica de Cali in Colombia.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

FallenAngel said:


> On ISIS website there is only one zoo which has one in Colombia


LOL - beat me!:no1:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

bobo10 said:


> Im wanting to see these species with my own eyes, people tell me all the time that they are the biggest toad species in the world but iv never seen one in front of me, wondering if any zoo has these on show.
> Cheers


tbh most zoo's are pretty rubish for herps and you will get much more/better animals with private keepers.

with most herps private collections rule over zoo's

P.S there also known as rhaebo blombergi if that helps


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

The thing is iv seen just about every large amphibian now, iv even seen the african goliath frog in this country down in chester, better be careful though im not meant to mention that:lol2:.
I want to see this blombergi, iv heard it maybe endangerd, if thats the case then maybe this country will never have any.
But it would be interesting to see them being bred together.
Cheers


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

bobo10 said:


> The thing is iv seen just about every large amphibian now, iv even seen the african goliath frog in this country down in chester, better be careful though im not meant to mention that:lol2:.
> I want to see this blombergi, iv heard it maybe endangerd, if thats the case then maybe this country will never have any.
> But it would be interesting to see them being bred together.
> Cheers


Rhaebo blombergi

same with me m8, the blombergi's are stupidly rare yet so beautiful


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

fardilis said:


> Rhaebo blombergi
> 
> same with me m8, the blombergi's are stupidly rare yet so beautiful


here you go-









Can you tell me about this toad plz, thanks-


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> here you go- image
> 
> Can you tell me about this toad plz, thanks-image


https://www.isis.org/Pages/findanimals.aspx

Have a look on there and it will list most animals and where they are kept in the world if they have been registered with ISIS :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

bothrops said:


> LOL - beat me!:no1:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

There's only one giant amphibian that I want to see 'in the flesh'.....


















:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

bothrops said:


> There's only one giant amphibian that I want to see 'in the flesh'.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From outa space that thing, but very impressive.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

They used to have a Giant Salamander at London Zoo for years,I dont know whether it was Chinese or Japanese though.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

bothrops said:


> There's only one giant amphibian that I want to see 'in the flesh'.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen one I think. They have a giant salamander at Berlin, again not sure of chinese or japanese, it was enormous though, I'd never heard one at all and actually asked the zoo keeper if it was real!


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Blombergi is a very rare and beutiful species but this is not the biggest toad in the world surinams make these look like dwarfs not really dwarfs but you should know what i mean...


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi*

sorry but YOU really dont have a clue about giant specimens of toads there is NOT alot of diffrencs in blombergi and giant toads from surinam the surinam is bigger but not by alot.the specimens from trinadad and guyana are of equal size of the surinam its all about housing what they are fed and there temprament giant toads tend to be shy animals at times.BUT THE BLOMBERGI IS A GIANT JUST DEPENDS ON THE TOAD.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Oli P C said:


> sorry but YOU really dont have a clue about giant specimens of toads there is NOT alot of diffrencs in blombergi and giant toads from surinam the surinam is bigger but not by alot.the specimens from trinadad and guyana are of equal size of the surinam its all about housing what they are fed and there temprament giant toads tend to be shy animals at times.BUT THE BLOMBERGI IS A GIANT JUST DEPENDS ON THE TOAD.


Apsolutely correct, you couldnt have put it any better. I reckon if there was as many blombergi as surinams around we would see some real giants from time to time, i know the blombergi have much bigger forearms than the surinam marinus, and bulkier legs, the only difference would be the gland size, surinams have huge glands.


----------



## yuri (Feb 9, 2008)

bothrops said:


> There's only one giant amphibian that I want to see 'in the flesh'.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this dude doing with his hand...??!?


----------

